# evo vs super six



## haolerider (Sep 2, 2011)

what the weight difference between these two?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Depends of their sizes and colors...


----------



## haolerider (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm interested in a 56 cm frameset. Just wanted to know the weight of the two. Thanks for any info


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Published weights for the Evo in size 56 go from 695gr for the almost paintless finish on the Ultimate to 750gr for the Dura-Ace or SRAM Red white frames. I'm guessing the team replica must be toward the heavier side too (paint weighs, white needs to be thicker, especially over black carbon). Real weights I have seen were in that range.

The SuperSix Hi-Mod (top end SuperSix for the last two years) were in the 900+gr range but are not available anymore. The non-Hi-Mod SuperSix were supposedly around 100-150gr heavier than the Hi-Mod were so over 1kg.


----------



## haolerider (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Dan, I sure with the right goodies a 56 supersix can make the mid 15 lb. range


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Published weights for the Evo in size 56 go from 695gr for the almost paintless finish on the Ultimate to 750gr for the Dura-Ace or SRAM Red white frames. I'm guessing the team replica must be toward the heavier side too (paint weighs, white needs to be thicker, especially over black carbon). Real weights I have seen were in that range.
> 
> The SuperSix Hi-Mod (top end SuperSix for the last two years) were in the 900+gr range but are not available anymore. The non-Hi-Mod SuperSix were supposedly around 100-150gr heavier than the Hi-Mod were so over 1kg.


A guy at my LBS who has a team Liquigas Evo said it weighs 800 something (don't remember exactly).


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

haolerider said:


> Thanks Dan, I sure with the right goodies a 56 supersix can make the mid 15 lb. range


For sure, my 54 2010 SuperSix SRAM Red (non Hi-Mod frame and fork) was under 15lbs with pedals and cages with just a few part swaps.


----------

